# no water in last week so plant stresses



## blondlebanese (Aug 10, 2015)

I was told that if I don't water my plants in the last week before harvesting the trichom count gets higher, due to the stress.  anyone heard of this?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

Evening I've read and done the last week's of flowering you want no stress can cause hermies for a better taster meaning no nute taste you can stop using nutes and just use water for up to the last two weeks, don't want to deprive them of growing goods either your buds will bulk up in that time too


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

How'd I do guys? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

Look into humidity if you want more resin and denser hey or even fluffier buds cause stress should not be the answer I promise just hate to see something happen in the last stretch for you.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2015)

You did awesome ww.   

This is kinda a joke but blondlebanese how would you feel with no water a week before giving birth. you would die. so would your plant. You will have degradation of the trichomes.  Don't do that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2015)

I am sure that anyone who has been growing for any amount of time has probably heard this, but it is not true.  Stress is not really good for the plant at any time.  And since trichomes need time to grow and mature,  this really makes no sense.  I pretty much feed and water up to the end.  A good cure is what gives you the good taste.


----------

